# Walk and live forever?



## Poppy (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand, but it sounds like we can extend our life indefinitely. :yeahright:
What do you think?


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 27, 2013)

Get back to me in fifty years and let's know how that went for you. 

I should be set to kark about next Thursday in that case, can't walk much further than the kitchen and back lately.:biggrin-new:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## terra (Jul 27, 2013)

Geez... I sure do hope that it's true Poppy.... I do enough steps to put me in the 120 year old bracket.  (I wish)

Not exactly what you call a walker but I sure do walk enough in my day to day life, tinkering, pottering, gardening, bicycle, shopping, working part time and so on.  
I'm rarely still except when I'm sitting at the 'pewter.


----------



## Casper (Jul 27, 2013)

_*Terra.......I hope so too....
I walk 30 minutes a day......
I'll be here for yonks yet.....*_:yeahright:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 27, 2013)

What they don't tell you is that it isn't an unlimited deal. Unfortunately you can't start walking 8 hours a day and expect to end up back in the 19th century. 

It only applies toward the total of 2.5 hours weekly walking time recommended by a Harvard School of Public Health study. Given that level of exercise and depending upon your general level of fitness you theoretically can extend your life-span by anywhere from 2-1/2 to 7 years. 

They don't mention what the stats are for being run over by cars, trucks and bicycles while out walking, nor do they take into account drop-bear attacks.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, won't live all that long if a thug comes along and knocks you to the ground (or worse) over any valuables he may think you are carrying!   .. 
Life in the big city ... :what:


----------



## sugarpuff (Jul 27, 2013)

View attachment 1702Poppy if that is the case .. you better start running .....
    you might  bank a few years .. you don't have many left ...
 Don't give me the who cares attitude ..


----------



## Poppy (Jul 27, 2013)

Yes I know. Are you ready, boots? let's go.


----------



## Daisy (Jul 27, 2013)

I walk in spurts. I'll be good and walk daily for several weeks and then burn out or the weather gets impossible. But I always start back, eventually.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Daisy (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness. When I was young I used to have an ink stamp with that Keep on Truckin' graphic. I stamped my books and notebooks with it.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 27, 2013)

Daisy said:


> Oh my goodness. When I was young I used to have an ink stamp with that Keep on Truckin' graphic. I stamped my books and notebooks with it.



Hope you are still truckin', Daisy...


----------



## sugarpuff (Jul 27, 2013)

Poppy said:


> Yes I know. Are you ready, boots? let's go.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 27, 2013)

My friend from France sang "These Boots . . ."  in French for our band once at a New Year's gig.  It was a big hit!


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

Any of you walkers looking any younger yet??  Just wundrin'.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> Any of you walkers looking any younger yet??  Just wundrin'.


Not looking younger... that's what makeup is for,  but feeling younger and more healthy from a 35-45 minute brisk walk. 
  It does a body good.  ... and also the mind and spirit get a huge lift.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

_I have been trying to get a new body for months, every time i ask in the shops they have run out or don't stock them_:wink:


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 28, 2013)

Even one of those might be an improvement at the moment.  :lofl:


----------



## Bee (Jul 28, 2013)

After the walking I have done this week-end, I feel I have shrunk 6 inches.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Have been shown a great path behind us that leads up and around a hill finishing with a great view and am waiting, waiting, waiting for my leg to start feeling better so I can enjoy the walk.  When I got out of the service and came home in 1970, spent many a day walking through the woods by myself.  It was really peaceful.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Have been shown a great path behind us that leads up and around a hill finishing with a great view and am waiting, waiting, waiting for my leg to start feeling better so I can enjoy the walk.  When I got out of the service and came home in 1970, spent many a day walking through the woods by myself.  It was really peaceful.


Would any kind of brace or splint let you do the walking?   They make so many different types, for every problem. ??


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2013)

Escape from the assisted living home?  :zz:



That Guy said:


>


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Would any kind of brace or splint let you do the walking?   They make so many different types, for every problem. ??



Stretching and muscle exercises are the ticket.  Naturally, after things felt better, I let the routine get away from me.  Hoping to get back on track one of these "daze".  Used a cane for awhile when it first slowed me down but there are no other things that help.

On a side note:  Have a friend who they dropped off the stretcher during a hot dustoff.  It messed up his arm and he wore a complicated contraption for it.  Then, one day . . . he crashed his motorcycle and viola his arm was fixed!  Don't know if I wanna take that cure for my leg.  It works fine for a long time and then reminds me of its trouble for awhile...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Escape from the assisted living home?  :zz:



Zombies . . . Walk and live forever . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 28, 2013)

Well maybe your new bike will be the answer ...  that could the routine you need for working muscles back into shape...
But not crashing... 
Good luck,  and per your motto ...  Keep On Truckin'


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Well maybe your new bike will be the answer ...  that could the routine you need for working muscles back into shape...
> But not crashing...
> Good luck,  and per your motto ...  Keep On Truckin'


----------



## GDAD (Jul 28, 2013)

You all LIE, everytime I'm here you all are here too.
Your not walking your sitting on your BUMS!


----------



## Anne (Jul 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




 Now cut that out!!!!   Zombies are skeery....ever since I saw 'night of the living dead'  (that gave me n ightmares)!!  I won't see any more of those movies......:uncomfortableness:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2013)

Speaking of bikes, here's a little video I made a while back ...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 28, 2013)

GDAD said:


> You all LIE, everytime I'm here you all are here too.



I'm . . . uhm . . . walking with my . . . uh smart phone.  Yeah, that's it.  I'm walkin' with my smart phone!


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 28, 2013)

_Hope you have it on a lead TG_:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 28, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I'm . . . uhm . . . walking with my . . . uh smart phone.  Yeah, that's it.  I'm walkin' with my smart phone!



*Walking With Smart Phone*
(with apologies to *Katrina And The Waves*)


  Oh! Ohhhh yeeeh 
I used to think maybe you called me now baby I'm sure
And I just cant wait till the day when you leave some voice mail
Now every time I go to my inbox , gotta hold myself down
'Cause I just can't wait 'til you text me your incoming round 

I'm walking with smart phone , wooah
I'm walking with smart phone, woooah
I'm walking with smart phone, woooah
and don't it feel good!! 

Hey , alright now
and dont it feel good!!
hey yeh


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Feet of Titanium kicks ass!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Anne said:


> Now cut that out!!!!   Zombies are skeery....ever since I saw 'night of the living dead'  (that gave me n ightmares)!!  I won't see any more of those movies......:uncomfortableness:



I know how you feel, Anne.  But the topic IS "Walk and Live Forever . . . "

Actually, my girlfriend and I at the time were having fun going to dumb horror films and laughing.  Then, along came this one and caught us off guard.  Just read "World War Z" and it spooked me so bad that a bump in the night had me convinced zombies were breaking into the house . . .


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Haaaaaayyyy!!  That's ME!  In the front, a little to the left.
> 
> That Guy!  How'd you get that video of me  "out walkin' after midnight"



Uncle Sam taught me to get the shot under difficult circumstances . . .    And, may I say you are lookin' good...


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _Hope you have it on a lead TG_


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 29, 2013)

_So pleased to see that TG , wouldn't want someone coming to grief from it_


----------

